# Single blastocyst - high HCG



## LLL (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi

A quick question around 5 day blastocyst please.

My HCG levels are very high - (452 16 DPO) and wondered why this is? Could it be twins from a single blast transfer?

Can an embryologist see if it is twins at the time of transfer?

Many thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

LLL said:


> Hi
> 
> A quick question around 5 day blastocyst please.
> 
> ...


Hello,

HCG levels are very variable and that is still within the range to be a singleton, which is most likely from a single blastocyst.

There is around a 3% chance of identical twins though and there is no way the Embryologist can tell from looking at the embryo whether it may split into identical twins.

Best wishes


----------



## LLL (Jan 14, 2008)

many thanks for your reply - it is so good to have your advice

Not surprisingly, don't know alot about identical twins!

Would they be seen on an early scan as 1 or 2 sacs? And if 1 sac do you then get 2 little heart beats in the 1 sac?

many thanks


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

LLL said:


> many thanks for your reply - it is so good to have your advice
> 
> Not surprisingly, don't know alot about identical twins!
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thats a question for the midwives board! But my understanding is that they are usually seperate sacs but the same placenta.

Best wishes


----------

